
Beijing loves IKEA, but not for shopping - tortilla
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-china-ikea25-2009aug25,0,3900096,full.story
======
halo
If they're sensible, IKEA will embrace this, even if they're losing a bit of
money now. It's establishing their brand and turning it into an aspirational
product which will pay dividends as China gets more developed and more of
these customers can afford their furniture rather than simply aspiring to it.

